# Teljes név átírás



## eeee386

Sziasztok!

 Nem tudjátok véletlen hogyan kell helyesen átírni angolra a következő nevet: Mikulásné Angyalka Mária? (nem valódi név)


----------



## Zsanna

Szia eeee386 és üdv a fórumon!

Nem tudom, hogy erre hol lehet szabályt találni. Attól is függ szerintem, hogy milyen célra kell. Ha valami szóbeli dolog, akkor azt mondanám: Maria Angyalka, Mrs.Mikulás. (De itt aránylag szabadon megválaszthatja az ember, hogy rakja sorba a nevet, lehet talán Mrs. Mikulás, Mária Angyalka is.)
Ez írásban (hivatalos dokumentumon) valószínűleg nem így szerepelne, mert ez az összetett forma szerintem nem szokásos. Úgy sejtem, hogy vagy a Mikulásnét vagy az Angyalkát ki kellene hagyni. 
De lehet, hogy érdemes lenne megkérdezni az English Only fórumon, hátha ott van valaki, aki hozzá tud szólni. (Bár a kérdés eléggé a határán van a fórumunkon feltehető kérdéseknek.)


----------

